# my brandtii???



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

hey there, i had these pics of my brandtii that i got from pedro, and one of the admin "Serrapygo" said that it wasn't a brandtii, it was a rhom. and just now looking back on the thread again, killarbee said he thinks it's a compressuse...... http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=0&#entry604575 there is the link tot he old thread, and here is a few pics of the lil bugger. he's around 4" and i origionally asked if anyone knew how old he might be because of the spots.

thanks!

with flash








another w/ flash








without flash








my fist pic of him *with a webcam*









thanks for the help


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

dont worry its a brandtii... it might be a irritan but doesnt look too much like one.

in the third to last pic what is that swimming above him???


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

oh it was his lil exodon buddy that made the trip w/ him from pedro's *40 min order and the brandtii was 35* who was soon after ripped in half


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

oh and one more thought.....notice his anal fin is turning blood red....i haven't seen any pics of brandtii's witht hat b4....couldhe be stressed or something? or is it natural for that to happen?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Excluding the size, color of the fish and bad positioning, S. brandtii is the only species with the anal fin sitting forward towards the front of the dorsal fin. Some photos show this other's don't. Suggest taking a photo of a straight flank shot to see where the positioning is on the anal vs dorsal fin.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

okie dokie...is this pic any better of a flank shot for ya? *i jsut went through all my pics oh him i have on my pc.....4 hours away from him at the moment, i have my dad baby sitting


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. brandtii in my opinion.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

thank you very much frank and everyone else that helped!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: looks like a brandtii


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

brandtii fo sho


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I dont see any "bar" markings to think compressus.
The best example of this is at the opefe website,excellant pictures to see the bars if arent sure what to look for


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

isnt there another fish that looks like a brandti? I remeber buying a brandti but after vewing it and from other people (vendor) it was not a brandti.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely not a compressus, IMO. Looks kind of like my irritan, but also sort of like a brandtii. I think its a brandtii.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For the skeptics, here is the positioning of the Anal vs Dorsal. No other pirana has this distinctive feature. Enjoy.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> For the skeptics, here is the positioning of the Anal vs Dorsal. No other pirana has this distinctive feature. Enjoy.


 Damn Skeptics :laugh:


----------

